# News from Dan Abnett!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

We got a sub-title, which is _Imperium Secundus_. This cover works really good! 

New Gaunts Ghosts. He really look old and worn out now:









*Source*: http://theprimaryclone.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Initially that face made me cringe, but after a second look its alright; deifnitely like the scarring and signs of aging. Considering how long he has been fighting on the front-lines and everything he has gone through, its no wonder he looks like hell.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Gimme Gaunts Ghosts now!

On _Unremembered Empire_ though, I still think the humans around the two Primarchs look absurdly small. I know the Primarchs are always described as being very big, but that big? Just looks a bit silly almost.


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

This news both excites and disappoints me. Most due to the fact that he's telling us another Gaunts Ghosts book is coming but he doesn't tell us when!


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

curtislee said:


> This news both excites and disappoints me. Most due to the fact that he's telling us another Gaunts Ghosts book is coming but he doesn't tell us when!


It is getting released in December.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> On _Unremembered Empire_ though, I still think the humans around the two Primarchs look absurdly small. I know the Primarchs are always described as being very big, but that big? Just looks a bit silly almost.


The size actually looks rather right, or at least does when I think about it. Those people are standing waist high to those primarchs, who are noted as being a head or two taller than space marines.

Drop Sanguinius's head down a level, and those people would be standing at about chest height against him; the way people are described when compared to astartes.


So yes, that big; it doesn't always hit home until you get a good look at it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

At first I thought Gaunt looked really derpish, but zoomed in a bit closer to the face and suddenly it actually looks great. The reflection in the eye is not all the visible from a distance, and makes it look like his right eye is staring to the side, but up close it looks quite good actually. Really digging after having looked at it for a while now. 

AND I CANNOT FUCKING WAIT FOR IT. :shok:


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

The humans on the cover are just fine, I think. Take a knee, and bow while doing so. You'll find that your head is a little higher than the mid-point of your height in that position (depending on how much you exaggerate it). Logically speaking, if that nearest human stood up, the top of his cranium would reach to the bottom of the large blood-drop on Sanguinius' chest. That would make sense, especially if this is a menial - and thus not likely to be of decent size himself.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Fuck sake. Give me Double Eagle sequel (Interceptor City?).

Edit; the one thing I always find funny is the size of Bolt Pistol Barrels. Measure the width of your finger with a glove on. It is likely a little bit under an Inch. With a bit of wiggling Gaunt might get two of those fingers in a barrel suited for a .75 Calibre round.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

To Vaz - Interceptor city would be written in 2016, after the Penitent in 2014 and Gaunt Ghosts book #15 (Sons of Sek) in 2015


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nerdgasm! :blush:
Can't wait for either of these. GIMMEH NAOW!!! :shout:


Really quite interested in "Sons of Sek" however. Do we have any info on this other than a title?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It was due in 2009 according to his blog. I'll take any date with a pinch of salt. Until I see a cover-art, and preorder date on BL, I'll remain sceptical.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Sanguinius...I dub thee Goldilocks


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

darkreever said:


> The size actually looks rather right, or at least does when I think about it. Those people are standing waist high to those primarchs, who are noted as being a head or two taller than space marines.
> 
> Drop Sanguinius's head down a level, and those people would be standing at about chest height against him; the way people are described when compared to astartes.
> 
> ...





Phoebus said:


> The humans on the cover are just fine, I think. Take a knee, and bow while doing so. You'll find that your head is a little higher than the mid-point of your height in that position (depending on how much you exaggerate it). Logically speaking, if that nearest human stood up, the top of his cranium would reach to the bottom of the large blood-drop on Sanguinius' chest. That would make sense, especially if this is a menial - and thus not likely to be of decent size himself.


You're probably both right, but it still just looks a little too much to me. Ah well.


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Gimme Gaunts Ghosts now!
> 
> On _Unremembered Empire_ though, I still think the humans around the two Primarchs look absurdly small. I know the Primarchs are always described as being very big, but that big? Just looks a bit silly almost.


Being a curious monkey, I e-mailed the artist and asked, and those humans next to Sanguinius and Roboute are meant to be gene-bread retainers, slightly smaller than an avarage human. And the Primarchs are meant to be ridiculously huge.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm confused. 'Salvation's Reach' was book #13, right? Unless 'Warmaster' is some sort of collection, it should be #14. How is it that 'Sons of Sek' (which I would assume to be #15) has been either anticipated before 'Warmaster' was, or has been on hold since 2009, then?

I'm asking because the Gaunt's Ghosts have been released rather steadily. With the exception of 'Armour of Contempt' and 'Only in Death', they've come out at a rate of about one per year. As such, book #15 being on hold since 2009 doesn't really make sense: that was the year when book #12 was released... at the same rate as almost every other one.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The only thing I'm taking from this is that Sanguinius will be handled by a competent author. Kinda meh about the GG book. It's starting to drag, and the last couple haven't been the best.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Vaz said:


> Fuck sake. Give me Double Eagle sequel (Interceptor City?).


Amen to that mate, although with the release of the hell pigeon I'm a little nervous about what the Phantine could be facing. The rumor was that Abnett was holding off on writing it due to GW moving into the realm of flyers. But dam it I want to read that book!




Phoebus said:


> I'm confused. 'Salvation's Reach' was book #13, right? Unless 'Warmaster' is some sort of collection, it should be #14. How is it that 'Sons of Sek' (which I would assume to be #15) has been either anticipated before 'Warmaster' was, or has been on hold since 2009, then?


I think Vaz was meaning Interceptor City.



Khorne's Fist said:


> The only thing I'm taking from this is that Sanguinius will be handled by a competent author. Kinda meh about the GG book. It's starting to drag, and the last couple haven't been the best.


I thought Salvations Reach was a bit of a return to form but yes with the exceptions of Traitor General and possibly Only In Death, "The Lost" and "The Victory" hasn't quite been the same as the others.


----------

